# [su] su binary 3.1



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here are the links to the latest Superuser app (http://db.tt/bM7PH3hj) and binary (http://db.tt/rIuoQfk2). I got them from ChainsDD's site, http://androidsu.com/superuser/, so if you have any problems with those links, you can get them from the source. Happy rooting.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

What is the benefit of change?

How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

You'd have to check the change logs. The app has a new ui. If you update the app from the market, you can use it to update your binary. These are useful if you lose root or just want to flash from cwm.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## joker920 (Oct 30, 2011)

Irnoic how Superuser is on the list of aps that it has given Superuser rights to.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

I switched to SuperSU from the Superuser app....can't really tell a difference, but I'm too scared to go back.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I switched to SuperSU too, because ChainsDD has a history of borking SuperUser updates and taking days/weeks to fix them properly.


----------

